
Things you can do with ZFS [video] - vezzy-fnord
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXOZmDoy2Co
======
rsync
You can ZFS send and receive to rsync.net.[1]

[1]
[http://www.rsync.net/products/zfsintro.html](http://www.rsync.net/products/zfsintro.html)

~~~
lectrick
> rsync.net now supports ZFS send and receive over SSH

> If you're not sure what this means, our product is Not For You.

Ha! Love it.

------
tropin
Can you have your / in linux in zfs?

~~~
lars512
Sure, if your /boot is something else.

~~~
4ad
Not required, some versions of Grub can read from ZFS just fine.

~~~
josteink
Ubuntu 16.04 should come with "official" ZFS from Ubuntu[1].

Hopefully this means everything, including booting from ZFS, should work out
of the box.

[1] [http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-
ZF...](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-ZFS-Standard-
Plans)

------
mrbig4545
The one thing I know how to do really well with ZFS is get confused by the
extended ACLs!

------
markild
Things you can't do with ZFS:

\- Use it together with GPL-licensed software

~~~
throwaway7767
The thing I miss most in ZFS (aside from a native in-kernel linux port, as
I've found ZoL to be kinda buggy) is to be able to grow zdevs. I can add a new
zdev, I can remove them, but I can't add one disk to my 7-disk RAIDZ2. MD RAID
has no problem with this.

Also, if you add zdevs later, you will never get full performance again as the
striping will be off (putting more writes on the zdevs with more free space),
and there's no 'rebalance' kind of thing (I've seen some scripts that just
move stuff around, but I've never seen any evidence that they work, and I
really doubt that they do based on my understanding of zdev allocation).

~~~
nathan7
I'm assuming you mean vdevs — you can resize zvols (virtual block devices)
just fine. (and you can even grow disk-type vdevs, though they'll be somewhat
unbalanced)

~~~
throwaway7767
Yeah, sorry, edited. It's mainly the ability to resize RAIDZ or RAIDZ2 zdevs
that would be really helpful.

